# Problem with 12.5 Briggs



## wta56 (Jul 16, 2005)

Briggs & Stratton 12.5 HP Model # 289707 Type 0154 Code 9504244B. It started blowing white smoke and I turned it off and found gas in the oil. I read some posts and decided to change the float needle valve and seat. The float was fine. I cleaned the carburetor with carb spray and reassembled. The breather tube was cracked so I replaced the breather and tube. I changed the oil and gas and replaced the spark plug. The engine started up and sounded good. After about 30 seconds oil started backing up into the oil fill tube and overflowing. I drained the oil again. There was no smell of gas but the oil seemed to be very thin. I added new oil (did not overfill) and the same thing happened again. Does anyone have any ideas on the cause?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ok, as long as there is no smell of gas...and as long as its not overfilled, just to the full line... you say its coming up out of the tube? make sure it doesn't leak out of the top, should have a o ring gasket. does it pour? or spray maybe? if it comes out, and you have it loose or off, or its not sealing good, it'll get a little out of it. of course it may be getting alot of backpressure. and as for the oil, what grade?


----------



## wta56 (Jul 16, 2005)

The dipstick is on tight. The oil is backing up and oozing out the top of the tube. I pulled the dipstick and it shot out like old faithful. The oil is SAE 30. I think its getting backpressure.


----------



## wta56 (Jul 16, 2005)

I found the problem. The breather tube was inserted to far into the breather. I corrected it and it runs great.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, i was about to say, the breather if stopped up or that what you said, inserted too far.will cause backpressure.


----------

